
ASK HN: Software Apprenticeship or Software Bootcamp? - isaacaderogba
TLDR;<p>On handing in my notice at work, my company offered me a pretty awesome opportunity to rotate into a web development position with complementary training courses and a mentor.<p>Since I&#x27;m simply trying to optimise my learning (and not my financials), do you think I&#x27;d learn more full-time at Lambda School (a 9-month bootcamp) or working in a sort of apprenticeship model at a company?<p>For some additional context, I&#x27;m currently enrolled in a part-time course in software engineering (covered C &amp; Java), but have only built console applications (~1000 LOC) so far.<p>Thanks a million to those who respond!
======
mtmail
Apprenticeship should be better. Bootcamps later ask to build prototypes using
the framework you learned. In my opinion tt's more satisfying working on a
real product together with others than yet another prototype. If you're
enrolled in a part-time course you've shown that you have the
motivation/dedication to catch up on any CS theory/books if needed.

------
x0hm
Apprenticeship - you'll learn exponentially more working alongside someone.

